# Lifting Equipment



## khaledmenshawy (23 مارس 2012)

توجد شهادة تسمى ال leea تخص التفتيس على الاوناش وتنقسم الى خمس مستويات
وهى شهادة من انجلترا ويعقد الامتحان فى يعض دول الخليج
leea=Lifting Equipment Engineering Association
واليكم رابط المستوى الاول ومثال على الامتحان


----------



## noar202 (2 أبريل 2012)

اين الرابط يا اخي العزيز


----------



## مدحت صبرى (3 يونيو 2012)

*اين الرابط يا اخي العزيز وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------

